# computer audio output adapter?



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, I just bought a Rotel RSDX-02 and am looking for something to hook my computer to the receiver. From what I understand, stereo jacks suck and I should use something else. I want either a PC express card or USB device that will output sound in full quality.

Can someone recommend me one? Also, is RCA outputs good (isn't it same as a stereo jack) or is there something better?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I suggest getting a high quality sound card and then go with an HDMI cable from the PC to the receiver. 
Look for one with 192kHz/24bit output. 

Matt


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

The Rotel doesnt have HDMI
whats the next best choice?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Does your computer have a S/PDIF with a coaxial or TOSLINK connection?


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

it has it built into the 3.5mm jack apparently
I think I'll just get a toslink mini to regular adapter and cable


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

swong46 said:


> it has it built into the 3.5mm jack apparently
> I think I'll just get a toslink mini to regular adapter and cable


You better make sure your computer has that capability. What kind is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

It is a macbook pro 17"


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

swong46 said:


> It is a macbook pro 17"


Ok, your 3.5mm audio out jack does support digital optical and stereo analog. I have a mac as well and purchased this Toslink to mini Optical Adapter pair from Amazon and they work flawlessly. Just make sure you have an optical cable to attach one of these to. 

A few things you will notice about the digital signal:
1) All volume will be controlled through the receiver—the Mac volume not longer does anything.
2) You aren't necessarily getting a "better" signal, it's just digital rather than analog. People will argue until they are blue in the face about which one sounds better but in your case (sending a signal from your MacBook) you probably aren't going to notice a difference in quality.
3) One benefit of using optical is that you can send a 5.1-channel signal from source material that is formatted accordingly such as DVDs. I have had trouble with this but I know it can be done.

Good luck!


----------



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks for the input!
for outputting 5.1, it will output 5.1 as long as the video supports it? Does it have anything to do with the built in sound card or software?


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's a little more complicated that just playing something with a 5.1 soundtrack. I know you have to change something within system preferences. Once you get the adapters, put in a DVD with Dolby/DTS surround, change the output setting in system prefs and then see what is sent to your receiver. We can work from there. (I know there are endless threads dedicated to macbook audio.)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Toby,
Thanks for the help,... only thing I know about Mac is that is used to be a catch phrase many years ago; Bogart, Cagney etc. "Hey Mac, got a light?"


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

nova said:


> Hi Toby,
> Thanks for the help,... only thing I know about Mac is that is used to be a catch phrase many years ago; Bogart, Cagney etc. "Hey Mac, got a light?"


Haha! until a few years ago, I was in the same boat as you. Now I'm a regular old Mac snob. It's a sickness really.


----------

